# Riding school recommendations



## Allnamesaretaken (22 February 2018)

Hi. Id like to find a reputable riding school. Im asking for recommendations as Ive read about the trials and tribulations with substandard instructors and dont want to end up with one of those. Not being experience Im not sure Id spot one at the outset. Im in mid west wales, between Lampeter and Aberystwyth. TIA


----------



## Shay (22 February 2018)

You don't have a massive amount of choice around you to be honest - and poor quality instructors crop up from time to time in even the best schools.  Try for a school which is BHS approved - or even better a BHS test Center.  There are not all perfect - but at least they are inspected and required to teach to a set standard.


----------



## Allnamesaretaken (22 February 2018)

Thanks Shay. As you say there dont seem many around which Im quite surprised about in a place where a lot of people have land and horses. Ill give the one at Aberystwyth a call. Are there any specific questions I should ask to get a good idea of whether they are a good choice? Thanks


----------



## TheOldTrout (22 February 2018)

Is it near enough for you to call in person rather than phone? Might give you a better impression of what they're like.


----------



## Allnamesaretaken (22 February 2018)

I thought about dropping in as I was up there today but I wasnt sure whether that would be welcomed.


----------



## Shay (23 February 2018)

Its a business.  If they want your custom they'll welcome you.


----------



## Allnamesaretaken (23 February 2018)

Thanks for the reassurance. Ill drop in one day next week &#128516;


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (23 February 2018)

Check the BHS site for riding schools in your area & also with the councils locally as they will hold lists of inspected and licenced RS's.
That said, the latter isn't always a receipe for getting a good school, but will at least give you some to visit


----------



## Allnamesaretaken (23 February 2018)

Oh thank you. I checked the BHS site and found one that does instruction and examination (which I read was a good sign?) but didnt know that about the council. Ill do that thank you. Are exams a good thing do do or are they unnecessary for someone who just wants to hack do you think?


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (23 February 2018)

I'd leave exams till you are confident in the saddle at 3 paces and popping a small jump, tho taking up stable management lessons after a few weeks will really help in the long run. Re-visit the thought of exams once you've got going 
Yes, if a RS trains for BHS exams, then you ought to be on the right route in having lessons there


----------



## Allnamesaretaken (23 February 2018)

Thanks so much for your really useful advice. Im so excited. And yes I think stable management would be extremely beneficial  too.


----------

